# My H0 layout



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of what I have build. The motive power that is used is Shays, Heislers and Climax (because of a broken gearbox doesn't run)
The mining part is finished (a layout is never finished) with a coal tipple and conveyor which brings coal from the mine (not visible). The logging part is under construction and has switchbacks to get to the loggers uphill. As cars I use gondolas for the coal and for the logging skeleton cars from Rivarossi and Kadee as well as disconnects.

3-truck Shays (Bachmann)










2-truck Heislers (Rivarossi)









4-truck Shays (Bachmann 3 into 4-truck conversion)
This is my favorite









This was the first one I made









2-truck shays
PSC









(not finished yet, Bachmann bash)


















Oili refueling









The coal tipple and it's conveyor


















Panorama-view









The part under construction


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I guess you have done this before?

I like the bright colors in the scenery and the coloring in the coal tipple is tops! :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Oooh... switchbacks and lots of elevation... 

I like that.  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great looking rocky hillsides, too. 
What an inspiring layout, brother. 

Greg


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent work! That is one nice layout. Welcome!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BRAVO!!!! Very nice work. Thanks for sharing, and looking forward to seeing more progress!

TJ

PS --

I took the kids for a ride on a Climax in NH last week (Clark's Trading Post) ... had an absolute blast. Engine is in great shape, and very well maintained.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent.! thanks.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I guess you have done this before?
> 
> I like the bright colors in the scenery and the coloring in the coal tipple is tops! :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


The early layouts I build were only track and ballast, never finished because of lack of money and room. That period I was still living with my parents.
Now having my own home I could finally do what I want. The layout is in the garage with my car (my first car, in 3 years it's an oldtimer then 25 years young) there I have enough room for me and my engines.

The colors are not that bright in reality but I take the pics with the camera in position for aquariums so no need of lightning. The picture of the oil refueling is taken in normal position.


----------



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks great. I could never do something like that. I would have to pay someone make it for me.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks alot. But the layout does not exist anymore because I need more room for my new car (well not really new its from 1967). 

BUT. I slowly work on a modular layout that can be put aside whenever space is needed. 
I could have decided this earlier but sometimes hands work faster than the brain.


Alain


----------



## Souliere (May 1, 2017)

CTVealleyRR said:


> Thanks alot. But the layout does not exist anymore because I need more room for my new car (well not really new its from 1967).
> 
> BUT. I slowly work on a modular layout that can be put aside whenever space is needed.
> I could have decided this earlier but sometimes hands work faster than the brain.
> ...



Really nice setup. The scenery looks nice and detailed too.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

That is one great looking layout! Can we get a track plan?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, you guys managed to resurrect a 5-1/2 year old thread, and the OP hasn't been on since he made that last post about the layout no longer existing.

You might get a response, but I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Zombie thread.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

gator do 65 said:


> That is one great looking layout! Can we get a track plan?


Sorry but I never draw any track plans because if I did I would never build any layout.

And sorry for beeing away so long but a lot of things changed in my life since may last post.

But if you are interested I can post some pics of my new creations, like my new layout and some more kitbashed shays and heislers.

Alain


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you back.
Do post some new pics, you do great work.
Love geared locos.

Magic


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,
Here some pictures of the layout 2 years ago. Since then it grew a little bit and some changes were made.














Then here come the modified locos:

The 4-truck Heisler





This one on first sight looks stock but the bunker was slightly modified and it is a "superheater". (Here unweathered)





Number 13, a 4-truck shay. This is the one that took me years to get it how I wanted. It consists of 3 shays.



The latest bash, based on a drawing from the Willamette Works. A 2-truck 6-axle shay.





And some pics of the layout as it looks now. This was the first modified part. The other addition is under construction.









I almost forgot:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqCj8zF2Fpo[/url]

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxjTqd9dEYo[/url]


If there are any questions, about the rolling stock, locos, or the layout, feel free to ask. 
Alain


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work! I'm glad you posted.:appl:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree. Looks great! Very nice layout and excellent workmanship.

Mark


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW some amazing work on the layout and the loco modifications.
Great stuff. That 6 axle Shay looks just great running.

Magic


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

That rock face scenery is among the best I have ever seen! Love the patterns and colours! (Makes me wish that was my layout.....LOL) 

-J.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here a little update fron the logging area extension:






Alain


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

After the plaster had dried it was time to paint the rocks and adding the bridges.





After the paint dried some ground was applied.




Finally I could begin to plant trees and some dead wood as well as grass and moss.





Next steps: Ballast the tracks, plant more trees, finish the scenery eventually putting a bit of water in the stream-bed and connect the wires underneath the layout.

Materials used: ground cover is fine brown powder to fill the gaps between floortiles, can be acquired in many colors like black, grey,terra, white... (I also use this for ballasting)

Tracks are airbrush-painted with testors field drab FS30118.

Rocks are colored with Amsterdam acrylics (used with lots of water to get a wash) mostly used are: dark grey, light grey, burnt sienna, burnt umber.

Dead wood and branches come from a fir forest found on the floor there. 
I also use some chinese tea (looks like little brown pieces of wood) seen on the second-last picture in the middle right.



Alain


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Dayum. Just dayum.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very well done, looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Wonderful work, and the information about the scenic materials you used are very helpful. Bravo!:appl:


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

b12brother said:


> Alain


Whoa, that is a quite big timber! Unlike another old-time woody trestle bridge.



b12brother said:


> Alain


May I make a suggestion? Maybe do the kitbashing the overhead cranes? These trucks and wheels are darn heavy to be moved by hand. Just use imagination for how they move them.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

bluenavigator said:


> Whoa, that is a quite big timber! Unlike another old-time woody trestle bridge.


I don't think a 4 feet tree trunk is unusual.



bluenavigator said:


> May I make a suggestion? Maybe do the kitbashing the overhead cranes? These trucks and wheels are darn heavy to be moved by hand. Just use imagination for how they move them.



Very simple: railroad crane. Just imagine it is in a railroad shop.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here the result of last days work on the layout.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice Pics. Too bad the others got zapped by PhotoBucket-of-Crap.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, you're right on the photobucket. But I think I am going to repost those pics again with some others of the build. I'll use this site to host and won't be using anything like photobug-ged again. On an other forum where I used to be, which unfortunately is inactive, I had tons of pics. So all the posts are worthless now without the pics. 


Alain


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here the complete pic-story of this layout. I don't think that a lot of text is needed most Pictures talk for themselves.

Here as the layout was intended to be and stay only that large.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Second part:


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here the first Extension. I added this part to have the possibility for a headshunt.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here the second addition. The wye-turnout was also replaced because the one that was installed was too short ( had that one in a box) and some locos derailed.
The green sheds were removed. A new 2-stall engine shed took place as well as some bashed buildings serving as Background buildings. Later on I printed some trees on transparents to fill the empty sky-gaps behind the buildings.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally the latest addition. There are nearly 20 feet of track point-to-point. The turnouts are operated manually on this part. Uncoupling on the whole layout is also manually.


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

Here the latest pictures taken with some rolling stock. (Sorry for all the stuff standing under the layout and around but the storage room and workshop aren't ready yet.)


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic! You have a good eye for trash and clutter - I mean that in the best possible way!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's just an awesome layout, great workmanship and attention to detail. 
Superb.

Magic


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks very good


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Magic said:


> That's just an awesome layout, great workmanship and attention to detail.
> Superb.
> 
> Magic


Totally agree!:appl:


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

*Went searching for more of your work*

After seeing your neat Davenport, I was hoping to find more of your layout. I was not disappointed. You are an exceptional modeler. 

Regards, 
Jerry Zeman


----------

